
ESports: The missed billion-dollar opportunity for publishers and platforms - changdizzle
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2017-01-31-esports-the-missed-billion-dollar-opportunity-for-publishers-and-platforms
======
kin
On top of not opening up the ecosystem so that it can expand it's crazy how
some companies don't even support eSports. Take for example Nintendo and how
they handled EVO last year. They wanted to promote Sm4sh and so they tried to
ban streaming of the Melee tournament.

